# Hello from Somerset thinking of getting a Dualit 75015 grinder



## Jeltz

Hello from a very wet Somerset, thankfully I'm not in the flood zone.

My good lady watched me grinding beans for use in my DeLonghi EC330 with my Hario Slim hand grinder and said "surely you can get a machine to do that" I explained that I could but they are expensive. Anyway it would seem that the noise bugs her as a 12g portion takes me a couple of minutes to grind, so I've been authorised to spend up to £100 on such a machine as it appears that a short loud burst of noise is less irksome than a couple of minutes of manual grinding. (no matter how I phrase that it sounds wrong!)

Obviously all decent grinders are going to set me back £150+ but since the DeLonghi has a pressurised basket the requirement for a fine grind isn't that of the likes of a Gagia Classic. I have the Hario set a few "clicks" coarser than it could be as otherwise its a bit too fine and a shot takes well over 30 seconds. The crema is good and the coffee above and beyond that I can buy in the high street so it meets my needs in the quality department.

So the question is should I bother to invest in a Dualit 75015 as it as some decent reviews on Amazon and is well within budget or just keep annoying my wife with my manual grinding as I know that it does the job?

Thanks in advance

Nic


----------



## Glenn

I would be tempted to look for a second hand Iberital MC2 over the grinder you have thought of purchasing.

They're okay for filter but not really suitable for espresso if you decide to upgrade your machine in the future.


----------



## Jeltz

I will keep my eyes open.

Maybe I could just make a drive mechanism for the Hario? I wonder if anyone's done that?


----------



## jeebsy

People have but apparently it isn't designed to take it stress of being driven


----------



## DavidBondy

Hi Nic and welcome.

Good to know you're in the dry bit of Somerset!

I think you should be able to find a suitable, used grinder within your budget.

Personally, I have a number of hand grinders and quite like the noise but then I am a coffee nut!

David


----------



## aaronb

Just search for that Dualit on here, you will find plenty of frustrated people with it! It might be modifiable for espresso, but it wont be good or consistent and you will probably get a lot of grief.

As Glenn says take a loot at a second hand MC2 which will be a step up.


----------



## stuartmack1974

Hi nic, I may have an Iberital grinder for sale. Very good grinder once dialled in. PM me for info, and welcome


----------



## Mrboots2u

stuartmack1974 said:


> Hi nic, I may have an Iberital grinder for sale. Very good grinder once dialled in. PM me for info, and welcome


If your selling an item through the forum , please read the sales guidelines ( sticky at start for for sale threads )

Items should be sold via a posting with pics , clear price etc.

Any sales conducted outside of a public sales thread ,can not be mediated on by the forum if required to .

Thanks


----------



## Dr Steve

This is what you need!

STANLEY GR29 UNDERWATER GRINDER*The Stanley GR29 grinder is a very popular tool and is used by divers and ROV's alike for grinding, cutting and cleaning with a variety of grinding wheels and cutting discs plus wire and nylon brushes for de-scaling and cleaning.*  

The high torque gear motor drives a 5/8-11 threaded spindle and an adjustable 9" guard. It takes a 9" or 7" disc and can be fitted with many different types of wheels for cutting, grinding, buffing, polishing and barnacle


----------



## stuartmack1974

Will do mrboots, 100% eBay seller for 12 years so I will do things with propriety all the way :0)


----------



## El carajillo

Is it suitable for espresso ?. Is it easily adjustable between grinds ??


----------



## Jeltz

Well based on the responses from Dr Steve and El carajillo clearly my question is stupid. Never mind it's good to be able to gauge the tenor of a forum without wasting too much time on it.


----------



## oracleoftruth

If you judged the tenor as being a forum where strangers welcome you, give you free, sincere advice and also have a good sense of humour and don't take life too seriously then yes indeed!

That doesn't make your question stupid.


----------



## CFo

Jeltz said:


> Well based on the responses from Dr Steve and El carajillo clearly my question is stupid. Never mind it's good to be able to gauge the tenor of a forum without wasting too much time on it.


get over yourself. As far as I can see all responses were well intentioned. No one has even implied your questions are stupid.


----------



## Charliej

You simply need to grasp the fact that we all tend to enjoy a laugh and joke and poke fun at each other regularly, it's not a case of an "in" joke just a maybe misplaced bit of humour which kind of comments more on the nature of Amazon customer reviews than anything else.


----------



## Dr Steve

I'm certainly sorry if any offence was caused. There had already been some sensible responses before my underwater grinder post. As well as being a doctor I'm a diver so this device appealed to me, especially as it talked about descaling too. Charlie is quite right about light hearted banter, and it makes the forum more fun. There is a limit to how much you can talk about grinders without looking for a bit of variety in the posts. There has been huge amounts written about choice of grinders here if you look for it. If you stay around, and I hope that you will, you will realise that the forum is friendly and very helpful


----------



## Jeltz

Sorry but it looks a lot like take the piss out of the noob to me. Thanks for the recommendations of the mc2 and against therefore dualit but poking fun at someone who is brand new to a forum by recommending an angle grinder and suggesting a troll like hit and run question feels pretty crappy to me, it certainly isn't sincere advice unless of course there is some kind of modification for an underwater angle grinder that I'm not aware of.


----------



## Dr Steve

Of course it wasn't sincere advice, it was a joke. You clearly can't grind beans with an angle grinder. It would be very dangerous & difficult to hold the beans still if nothing else. My apology was however sincere, and I'm sorry that you didn't accept it in the spirit in which it was offered.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Jeltz, sorry some of the responses to your OP may appear tongue in cheek and, as such, dismissive. Hope you stick around the forum - if you do, you will find members friendly and helpful - if inclined to being 'playful' at times.


----------



## Jeltz

Feck it I'll have a beer and relax, thanks Dr Steve I obviously didn't take it in the spirit it was meant, it just came across as a classic piece of noob roasting.


----------



## 4085

Jeltz, look on the bright side. Had you not posted, then you might have bought a Dualit 75015! I will give you a serious answer, which is unlike me, perhaps it is late at night and I am tired! You want to buy the best grinder that you can. A machine can only make coffee with whatever you put into it, so the grinder is going to affect the quality of your shot more than the machine will. People consider an MC2 as entry level, but if you buy one it will possibly frustrate you and boy is it noises! The forum members regularly put up gear for sale and indeed, we have one member (Coffeechap) who regularly sells serviced second hand stuff. There are also several forum sponsors who often publicise money off deals on their own stuff, so hang around and watch.

Everyone asks stupid questions, including me, so don't worry if you think your questions are stupid, as we will all have asked similar ones at some point!


----------



## Dr Steve

We only roast beans here Jeltz and new members are welcomed and valued. I was new recently too, but found the members here genuinely friendly and helpful. Have a on me


----------



## Jeltz

Cheers I brew my own, better than you'll get in most pubs. Guess that's part of there reason I'm keen to brew coffee that is better than most of the coffee shops.


----------



## Jeltz

On reflection sticking with the hario seems the right thing to do. It seems silly to invest in a grinder which is more expensive than the espresso machine. I had a cappuccino made with lavazza rossa tonight, and after the Italian blend I have been drinking its a real disappointment, so some good beans are in order first.


----------



## Mrboots2u

At a entry level prices it so not uncommon to spend more on grinder than the machine itself . The grinder is as important as the machine you use to make the espresso ..it prepares the ingredient that makes the drink .

Getting a hario will be a good introduction to espresso, if you are unsure , and as long as you are aware of its limitations and work within them then you will be able to enjoy coffee with fresh beans from a roaster.

Enjoy !


----------



## Dr Steve

Upgrading your grinder will make an unbelievable difference to the coffee you drink. I didn't quite get this until I upgraded and it was a revelation. In terms of how much to spend it rather depends on whether you have plans to upgrade your delonghi too at a later date. The improved grind will improve the coffee output, but only up to the limits of the espresso machines ability, and i reckon that going beyond this is pointless, unless the espresso machine will be upgraded in the future. A typical upgrade course is to the MC" and a Gaggia Classic. The pressurised baskets that you have are generally regarded here as cheating. Gaggia offer the same but almost all forum users "downgrade" to non pressurised baskets and achieve much better coffee as a result.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Dr Steve said:


> The pressurised baskets that you have are generally regarded here as cheating.


Not quite. Pressurised baskets are designed to tolerate a coarser and more inconsistent degree of grind . A lower end grinder will produce a much more uneven grind - higher % of fines and boulders leading to inferior extraction and a poorer quality shot. The grinder is actually more important than the espresso machine in terms of getting the best out of the bean which is why forum members, in the main, pay great attention to the grinders they use.


----------



## CFo

Jeltz said:


> On reflection sticking with the hario seems the right thing to do. It seems silly to invest in a grinder which is more expensive than the espresso machine. I had a cappuccino made with lavazza rossa tonight, and after the Italian blend I have been drinking its a real disappointment, so some good beans are in order first.


Just to give you a steer: in both my home and work set ups, I paid, 2nd hand, about £85 for machine and £200 for grinder. At higher ends of market the ratio would switch to spending more on machine. However, if you start like this, you can later upgrade machine without needing to upgrade grinder


----------



## oracleoftruth

A good starter espresso machine is the gaggia classic or baby which can be had second hand at under 90quid. You may just get a reasonable starter grinder at that price but as others have said, you may be better saving up. I'm currently saving to pop the question to coffee chap. Once I get over a couple hundred quid I may be able to get a refurb ex commercial.


----------



## jamster

I've just been through the same debate (hario upgrade not forum banter!).

The Hario is great but having just upgraded from a Hario Slim to a Mazzer Mini, on a Gaggia Classic, I can certainly confirm that there is a step up in the quality of my coffee.


----------

